# Security Clearance



## Chicago_il (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello. I recently submitted my FBI background check for a position in Dubai, which showed I had no rapsheet (no record). 

I do have a misdemeanor. This record doesn't show with the FBI because I was never fingerprinted, hence the clean rapsheet.

Will my Certificate of Good Conduct police clearance from FBI satisfy my employer or should I assume my employer will conduct there own background check? This record does pop up with employers in the States since they do there own background checks and rely on court records.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello! I have moved this thread to the Middle East & Qatar forum. Hopefully someone will come along soon and help.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

If it's of no consequence, it's better to disclose. However, they aren't usually that granular. I was just asked to fill out a form for employment in Dubai and they asked if I had ever been involved in a criminal or civil matter. I quite honestly put that in 1993, I was involved in a real estate law suit. They didn't even ask me about it. I doubt any record could be found of said civil action.


----------

